# 2 12" DC lvl 3's or 2 Sundown SA-12's?



## swong46

Hey, I'm trying to decide between 2 Sundown SA-12's or 2 12" DC lvl 3's

Which sub can handle more power? What do you guys suggest? I am looking for more SPL.

Oh, might aswell throw in 2 SSA DCON's into the pool


----------



## DarkScorpion

I think the DC level 3's would fit the bill best out of the three choices.


----------



## swong46

The DC's are rated 600rms, you think I can send 800-900 to each of them? I can only wire the pair that I'm looking at to 1ohm (I think)


----------



## DarkScorpion

Yeah, you'll be fine. Just set your gains correctly. Most ratings are blanket statements the help keep people from doing stupid things; the level 3's can definitely take more power.


----------



## GSlider

The DCons and the SA series are their "low end" series from what I see. The DC lvl3's would def do justice over the others.


----------



## Oliver

Digital Designs (SPL-Audio) South Africa

When you're ready to get serious ^^^^


----------



## sundownz

The SA series are *extremely* robust drivers and handle substantially more than their rated 600 watts RMS quite easily. If you look around you will see lots of great results in SPL setups with them.

I've personally done 153 dB with four of them on two 1500Ds.

A few videos :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1VB-7FbCwM
* On Wall Socket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EychR4ms-M4
* QC Testing -- each SA-12 is powered up by a 1500D free air before shipment. On Dual-4 models we take the HU a few clicks past audible clipping no problem in free air.


----------



## SQ Monte

I'm partial to the SA-12's myself...they're rated at 600rms but i'm powering them by a SAZ-1500D @1 ohm and they're pretty much laughing at the power. I my electrical could take it I'd be upgrading to a SAZ-2000D


----------



## subwoofery

What's your budget? Coz there's quite a few brands that fit the bill: 
*Incriminator Audio* _Lethal Injection_ or _Death Row_ 
*Ascendant Audio* _Chaos_ 
*FI Car Audio* _SSD_ 

Out of those, I'd probably choose the Death Row for SPL 

Just my opinion...  
Kelvin


----------



## dwaynecherokee

What amp(s) are you using?
I would not hesitate to get anything from Sundown Audio.
Good stuff.


----------



## BigMoneyTT

My vote is for the SA-12s. I have run my pair on 2500 watts and they had no problem taking it for long periods of time. They sound great on low power, too.


----------



## sqoverspl

I vote for the sa 12's. Sundown makes really nice drivers that can take way more than rated and sound great.


----------

